# US Election...



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2016)

Even Hunt has more of a plan than this, even if it is to destroy the NHS!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 5, 2016)

God help us all


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2016)

The way its going that's what will happen to us in a few years


----------



## Owen (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes and SNASA will be send a rocket to the Smoon

That's Secret NASA and the Secret Moon.

Just give him the red button and there wont be any NHS to worry about, or planet for that thinking.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 5, 2016)

He makes me very afraid and I despair of how bad a nation must have become to even consider his unique brand of divisive rhetoric.

He seems to want to annexe the USA and populate it with his perception of the all American super race...no fats, gays, foreigners, uglies or religious radicals may apply! I pray they see sense in time


----------



## FergusC (Nov 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> no fats, <snip>uglies or religious radicals


Eh, thats not what I found last time I was there


----------



## Owen (Nov 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> He makes me very afraid and I despair of how bad a nation must have become to even consider his unique brand of divisive rhetoric.
> 
> He seems to want to annexe the USA and populate it with his perception of the all American super race...no fats, gays, foreigners, uglies or religious radicals may apply! I pray they see sense in time


He had better kick himself out then


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Even Hunt has more of a plan than this, even if it is to destroy the NHS!
> 
> View attachment 2209



Another Trump 'mind fart'!

There are just too many to count.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> Another Trump 'mind fart'!
> 
> There are just too many to count.


If he gets in, it will be interesting (not sure that's the right word ) to see what he actually comes up with!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> If he gets in, it will be interesting (not sure that's the right word ) to see what he actually comes up with!


I think the word you are looking for is terrifying


----------



## David H (Nov 5, 2016)

Amigo said:


> He makes me very afraid and I despair of how bad a nation must have become to even consider his unique brand of divisive rhetoric.
> 
> He seems to want to annexe the USA and populate it with his perception of the all American super race...no fats, gays, foreigners, uglies or religious radicals may apply! I pray they see sense in time


Hitler started by dividing the population and said the 'Jews' were the enemy and look what happened there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

Even Trump's own party don't support him!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 6, 2016)

I have at least twice heard of American religious nuts calling for atheism to be outlawed — in the name of "freedom of religion"!  That, to my mind, is like exterminating all blacks and calling the purge "racial harmony".  Such preachers must be incredibly dumb if they fail to realise that an atheist who is forced to put up a front of "Christianity" in order to stay out of jail is still an atheist (and probably a more bitter one that would otherwise have been the case); religious faith of any kind has to come from within, it cannot be imposed by law.


----------



## margie (Nov 6, 2016)

They are both scary in their own ways. Apparently they are the two least liked candidates ever.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

margie said:


> They are both scary in their own ways. Apparently they are the two least liked candidates ever.


Indeed - how on earth did they get the nominations?  Having said that though, some of Trump's rivals were even worse than him (unbelievable, but true ). I don't think the US is ready yet for a socialist like Bernie Sanders, but I think he would have walked it against Trump.


----------



## Owen (Nov 6, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I have at least twice heard of American religious nuts calling for atheism to be outlawed — in the name of "freedom of religion"!  That, to my mind, is like exterminating all blacks and calling the purge "racial harmony".  Such preachers must be incredibly dumb if they fail to realise that an atheist who is forced to put up a front of "Christianity" in order to stay out of jail is still an atheist (and probably a more bitter one that would otherwise have been the case); religious faith of any kind has to come from within, it cannot be imposed by law.


Sounds like the old army days before become a Jedi


----------



## New-journey (Nov 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Indeed - how on earth did they get the nominations?  Having said that though, some of Trump's rivals were even worse than him (unbelievable, but true ). I don't think the US is ready yet for a socialist like Bernie Sanders, but I think he would have walked it against Trump.


Yes, I was following Bernie Sanders, he would have been brilliant for the USA and I believe better for the health of the planet.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 6, 2016)

margie said:


> They are both scary in their own ways. Apparently they are the two least liked candidates ever.


I recently read somewhere a quote from Julian Assange, who reckoned that choosing between these two is like choosing between cholera and dysentery.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

I just watched 'Michael Moore in Trumpland'  - recorded it a week ago. Very persuasive man who would certainly have made me vote for Hillary if I had a vote  I noticed that it's being repeated tonight on C4 at 00:55 - worth recording and watching if you didn't see it


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Only one more day to go, thank God.......

The problem is that there will be a nation even more divided since they elected President Obama..... The losers will be insufferable.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Only one more day to go, thank God.......
> 
> The problem is that there will be a nation even more divided since they elected President Obama..... The losers will be insufferable.


Much like the situation here - not sure who is worse, although you'd think the winners lost, the way they keep bleating on every time there's a suggestion that things might need considering!


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

I heard there is a bill to rename the USA as Trumpton


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2016)

Owen said:


> I heard there is a bill to rename the USA as Trumpton


With 'Windy' Miller as president?


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

Pugh, Pugh, Barney McGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble, Grub..... My song


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 7, 2016)

@Owen That is just too funny......


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 7, 2016)

If Trump loses, a civil war situation will arise because of Trump's blatant encouragement of gun carrying vigilante groups. He will constantly accuse the establishment of cheating in the election, the crowds will believe him as they believe all his other lies, and all hell will break loose.


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm getting a job as a nuclear fallout shelter salesman, should make a killing until the CIA take care of him


----------



## New-journey (Nov 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I just watched 'Michael Moore in Trumpland'  - recorded it a week ago. Very persuasive man who would certainly have made me vote for Hillary if I had a vote  I noticed that it's being repeated tonight on C4 at 00:55 - worth recording and watching if you didn't see it


I recorded it too and watched it yesterday. i didn't know what to except but found his approach very interesting and enlightening. I loved him asking the audience to say one positive word about Hillary and her graduation speech as a young woman was very moving. I hope so much that Trump does not get elected.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 7, 2016)

I've watched a couple of documentary type progs re the election, someone British was in the Bible belt.  Apparently not only is Hilary a criminal - she also kills babies!

The FBI say officially that she hasn't broken the law and I tend to believe them and not that they are in cahoots with her and are all corrupt - however - what babies is she accused of killing?  I imagine this is something about abortion laws - however since the woman saying this didn't expand I can only assume she either shoots strangles poisons suffocates etc them.  Funny none of the deaths hit the International headlines, isn't it!  You would have thought they would, what with her being a public figure an' all !


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I've watched a couple of documentary type progs re the election, someone British was in the Bible belt.  Apparently not only is Hilary a criminal - she also kills babies!
> 
> The FBI say officially that she hasn't broken the law and I tend to believe them and not that they are in cahoots with her and are all corrupt - however - what babies is she accused of killing?  I imagine this is something about abortion laws - however since the woman saying this didn't expand I can only assume she either shoots strangles poisons suffocates etc them.  Funny none of the deaths hit the International headlines, isn't it!  You would have thought they would, what with her being a public figure an' all !


Lets pretend for one moment that she is guilty. The FBI would rather have a crook than risk Armatrumpon. Kind of says it all really.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL - but you couldn't exactly criticise them could you - I mean I daresay were that really the case that people would and I agree they absolutely shouldn't but I personally couldn't blame em for trying it !


----------



## Owen (Nov 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> LOL - but you couldn't exactly criticise them could you - I mean I daresay were that really the case that people would and I agree they absolutely shouldn't but I personally couldn't blame em for trying it !


What emails


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 7, 2016)

Owen said:


> View attachment 2227


Owen, that is totally brilliant


----------



## New-journey (Nov 8, 2016)

http://theulsterfry.com/world-news/the-ulster-fry-guide-to-the-us-presidential-election/

Some humour for the day USA goes to the polls.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2016)

New-journey said:


> http://theulsterfry.com/world-news/the-ulster-fry-guide-to-the-us-presidential-election/
> 
> Some humour for the day USA goes to the polls.


Ah, that's clarified things for me, thank you  

Regarding the emails - I was thinking about this figure of '650,000' new emails. Now that didn't sound right to me, so I did a rough calculation and worked out that if you spent an hour every day writing emails then it would take around 90 years to produce 650,000 of them, which is twice the age of the actual technology needed to send them...


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's clarified things for me, thank you
> 
> Regarding the emails - I was thinking about this figure of '650,000' new emails. Now that didn't sound right to me, so I did a rough calculation and worked out that if you spent an hour every day writing emails then it would take around 90 years to produce 650,000 of them, which is twice the age of the actual technology needed to send them...


Did you not watch Bruce Almighty, anyway she probably paid loads of Mexican illegals to write them


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's clarified things for me, thank you
> 
> Regarding the emails - I was thinking about this figure of '650,000' new emails. Now that didn't sound right to me, so I did a rough calculation and worked out that if you spent an hour every day writing emails then it would take around 90 years to produce 650,000 of them, which is twice the age of the actual technology needed to send them...




The supposed emails are not only outbound but inbound too. In that respect a US Senator could conceivably have a hell of a lot more than 650,000 What the hell she is doing using private servers which she must have known would come under scrutiny absolutely astounds me. If she loses this election and these emails play a part in putting Trump into office she has in my opinion helped bring about at best anarchy to her country and at worst nuclear armageddon., Have a nice day


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 8, 2016)

I think she will sneak past the post on the anybody but Trump vote,and the Latino vote from folk who don't want to commandeered into building a wall.


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I think she will sneak past the post on the anybody but Trump vote,and the Latino vote from folk who don't want to commandeered into building a wall.


But he is giving the bad hombres viable work before firing them across the border.


----------



## Contused (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2016)

Secret camera footage of Melania Trump's ballot...


----------



## FergusC (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, looks like "Donald the Fart" has got in!
God help america!


----------



## New-journey (Nov 9, 2016)

How is everyone feeling with the result? I have been awake most of the night and feeling very worried. I work in the world of countering violent extremism and building peace, am despairing at the divisions and increased hatred there will be in the USA. Time to hunt for the last piece of my 93% chocolate and it is not too early!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

The world will soon discover, as many people who have done business with him have, that Donald Trump is all fart and no shit. (That's an expression my great gran used, but I've translated)

I feel sorry for the 20m people in the US who will be without a healthcare plan early next year.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2016)

It's a deeply worrying and depressing result but perhaps not surprising because he seems to be speaking to the disallusioned, disenfranchised and those running scared from an unseen foe. Truth is he's the very last person to be concerned about any of those people and he'll soon be totally out of his depth. 
Never mind, Farage is on a fast plane out looking for a place in his administration having ingratiated himself.

I fear for health care, world peace, the environment, women's rights, the rights of minorities and anyone not fitting his perception of the body beautiful. He'll attempt to annexe the States and even if the real wall isn't built, he will make sure there is an idealistic one around the country.

As the song goes...'all in all it's just another prick with a wall'


----------



## Owen (Nov 9, 2016)

New-journey said:


> Time to hunt for the last piece of my 93% chocolate and it is not too early!


More importantly, where are you 93% chocolate


----------



## New-journey (Nov 9, 2016)

Owen said:


> More importantly, where are you 93% chocolate


I found it, mood lifted and ready for everything! Note to myself restock urgently.


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 9, 2016)

Amigo said:


> It's a deeply worrying and depressing result but perhaps not surprising because he seems to be speaking to the disallusioned, disenfranchised and those running scared from an unseen foe. Truth is he's the very last person to be concerned about any of those people and he'll soon be totally out of his depth.
> Never mind, Farage is on a fast plane out looking for a place in his administration having ingratiated himself.
> 
> I fear for health care, world peace, the environment, women's rights, the rights of minorities and anyone not fitting his perception of the body beautiful. He'll attempt to annexe the States and even if the real wall isn't built, he will make sure there is an idealistic one around the country.
> ...


I hate to say this but, that sort of vision has been seen before ...back in 1933 ...in Germany. I don't think that Trump is as evil as Hitler but some of his views are as extreme. Blame all the world's ills on Muslims?? Blame economic decline on Hispanics?? Provide jobs building walls and Autobahns _...sorry_, Freeways?? Make_ Germany ...oops!..._ America great again?? And they wonder why we worry...


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I hate to say this but, that sort of vision has been seen before ...back in 1933 ...in Germany. I don't think that Trump is as evil as Hitler but some of his views are as extreme. Blame all the world's ills on Muslims?? Blame economic decline on Hispanics?? Provide jobs building walls and Autobahns _...sorry_, Freeways?? Make_ Germany ...oops!..._ America great again?? And they wonder why we worry...



I agree and share your concerns Jonsi. They were deepened recently walking through Schindler's Factory in Kraków and feeling the outrage and incredulity that one man could yield such power and influence. 
I've been concerned watching the brutality Trump has shown towards demonstrators.

Time will tell and we can only hope he's more ineffectual than evil and the world monitors his actions towards minorities.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

He may yet surprise us all!  I'm put in mind of my 'O'Level Shakespeare and the Prince's soliloquy from Henry IVth, Part 1 (I still remember it after having a 'memorising' contest with my mate, we lived hard and fast in the '70s ) Basically, the Prince explains to the audience that he has been acting like a complete and utter idiot so that when he becomes King, people will be amazed at the transformation:

"I'll so offend to make offense a skill, 
Redeeming time when men think least I will."


----------



## grovesy (Nov 9, 2016)

I heard a an expert yesterday saying if he won and tried to be heavy handed with China as he has been threatenjng, then there could be big trouble!


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 9, 2016)

you are too generous Northerner ...
_*"Hell is empty ...and all the devils are here"*_ The Tempest


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

A silver lining...?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

But:

"All the worlds a stage, and all the men and women merely players..."

As You Like It


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A silver lining...?
> 
> View attachment 2236


Good riddance. Is she going because Trump is the only man in the world who could bring himself to grab her by the crotch?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I agree and share your concerns Jonsi. They were deepened recently walking through Schindler's Factory in Kraków and feeling the outrage and incredulity that one man could yield such power and influence.
> I've been concerned watching the brutality Trump has shown towards demonstrators.
> 
> Time will tell and we can only hope he's more ineffectual than evil and the world monitors his actions towards minorities.


I assume from that post that you didn't visit Auschwitz-Birkenau when you were in Kraków.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I assume from that post that you didn't visit Auschwitz-Birkenau when you were in Kraków.



I didn't Mike for a whole host of reasons.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2016)

Well my claim to virtue today is having a coffee in Greggs but no steak bakes, cakes or sausage rolls...*sobs


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Well my claim to virtue today is having a coffee in Greggs but no steak bakes, cakes or sausage rolls...*sobs


You must be in shock, no steak bakes?  Is that humanly possible?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Well my claim to virtue today is having a coffee in Greggs but no steak bakes, cakes or sausage rolls...*sobs


Ooh, I do like a woman with willpower


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> You must be in shock, no steak bakes?  Is that humanly possible?



It's been a challenge northerner especially as the woman in front was munching through a very tasty looking pie!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> But:
> 
> "All the worlds a stage, and all the men and women merely players..."
> 
> As You Like It


That's also quoted in "Limelight" by Rush (_Moving Pictures_).

Another part of that lyric could describe McDonald Fart and his attitudes to a T:

"...Ill-equipped to act,
With insufficient tact,
We must put up barriers
To keep ourselves intact."


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 12, 2016)

Relieved Britain no longer biggest f**k-up of 2016


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A silver lining...?
> 
> View attachment 2236


She looks quite nice in that picture.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2016)

Come off it - after visiting Obama - he came out and said after talking to him there were a couple of things his administration had done that actually - he quite liked! - so he wouldn't be reversing everything on his first day after all.

Like you mean, he was only able to decide that after a quick chat?  Like you mean, he was never going to damn well do it anyway - but he told you what you wanted to hear, to shut you up and make you vote for him?

White man speak with forked tongue .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2016)




----------

